# опять про utf .... возможно ли ВСЕ нормально настроить?

## Xm

год назад отказался от утф в пользу кои8

вчера решил опять попробывать ru_RU.UTF-8

для чистоты эксперимента поднимал все со стадже1 консультируясь с http://ru.gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_ru_RU.utf8_Gentoo_way и с http://wiki.fantoo.ru/index.php/HOWTO_GTK1_with_UTF8

что в итоге - иксы и программы в них стартуют с утф гораздо медленее (вываливая варнинги про шрифты азиатские) 

консоль "руссифицировалась" но - elinks не хочет показывать русские буквы вообще (ставить квадратики), в полях ввода переводит русские буквы в транслит, mc вроде бы работает но в хелпе вместо русских букв пустота, ncmpc не показывает русский тоже

собственно теперь вопрос - комунибудь удалось поиметь нормальный УТФ? без пустоты в мц и квадратов в елинке?

----------

## ak74

Да, удалось.

----------

## viy

2-ой год уже работаю только в UTF-8...

----------

## Xm

 *ak74 wrote:*   

> Да, удалось.

 

поделитесь "рецептом" пожалуйста? хотя бы расскажите как в елинке сделать русский с утф

----------

## ak74

Да собственно рецепт тот же, что и у вас. Только заработало без проблем. Переменная USE у вас как выставлена?

С elinks проблему решил за 5 мин.

1) rm -rf .elinks/

2) elinks www.yandex.ru

3) Четыре раза стрелка вправо, один вниз. Enter. Выбрал russian

4) esc, стрелка вниз, Enter, выбрал windows-1251

5) esc, стрелка вниз, Enter, выставить последний квадратик.

Все заработало.

----------

## Xm

такс...с елинком разобрался - не дописал я конфиг оказывается  :Smile:  но вот с пустым хелпом в мц проблема так и осталась (

----------

## balodja

Вопрос в эту же тему: "Как нормально, без костылей, настроить в man вывод messages, а то они в koi8-r выводятся?"

У меня получислось только вручную, пересобирая man с исправленным в ней msgs/mess.ru :) Какой есть способ получше?

----------

## William Henry Gates

переход на utf8 для mc заключается в пересборке пакетов:

# emerge --newuse world

пересобираются, кажись, glibc, slang, ncurses, mc, links, м/б ещё что по мелочи.

плюс настройки иксов, плюс шрифты юникодные, плюс настройки gtk.

сам делал по инструкции на linuxforum.ru (сегодня что-то колбасит его, правда)

----------

## Xm

такс....вообщем кому интересно как получить русский в заголовках ion3 :

тянем [url]http://ftp.riken.jp/Linux/suse/suse/x86_64/update/9.3/rpm/i586/xorg-x11-libs-6.8

.2-30.3.i586.patch.rpm[/url]

распаковываем и меняем /usr/X11R6/lib/X11/locale/en_US.UTF-8/XLC_LOCALE на тот что в архиве

(не знаю для всех ли это иксов но мне на 6.8.2 точно надо было сделать)

оставшиеся проблемы:

1. man : все русские сообщения от него идут "квадратиками" 

2. mc и его "пустой" хелп

3. ncmpc вообще ведет себя оч. странно - на каждое знакоместо пишет по два символа - первый похож на транслит нужной буквы и второй "квадратик" 

кто знает как решить подсобите пожалуйста

----------

## balodja

 *Xm wrote:*   

> 
> 
> оставшиеся проблемы:
> 
> 1. man : все русские сообщения от него идут "квадратиками" 
> ...

 

Да, это мне сделать удалось :) Правда напильником. Взял ман, перекодировал его mess/... из koi8-r в utf8 и сунул результат в /usr/share/locale/ru_RU.UTF-8/man. Пока работает ОК.

----------

## balodja

Гораздо интереснее узнать, как заставить irssi перекодировать ники и gpm понимать русские буквы. Вот это действительно вопрос.

----------

## Xm

вот же блин а про gpm я и не заметил  :Sad: 

короче мигрирую я обратно на кои8, подождем ещё полгодика

как теперь только результаты всех утфных экспериментов выцарапать обратно?

----------

## IFL

 *balodja wrote:*   

> как заставить irssi перекодировать ники

 

Думаю, что никак.

RFC допускает только символы A-Z, a-z, 0-9, "[", "]", "\", "`", "_", "^", "{", "|", "}", "-", которые перекодировать нет никакой необходимости.

----------

## William Henry Gates

дык. у многих, включая меня, utf8 нормально работает. значит, что-то уважаемый не так сделал.

запощу ещё раз ссылку на инструкцию по утф-изации всея дженту:

http://www.linuxforum.ru/index.php?showtopic=2918

а лкчше 

http://ru.gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_ru_RU.utf8_Gentoo_way

----------

## GreenDragon

 *William Henry Gates wrote:*   

> дык. у многих, включая меня, utf8 нормально работает. значит, что-то уважаемый не так сделал.
> 
> запощу ещё раз ссылку на инструкцию по утф-изации всея дженту:
> 
> http://www.linuxforum.ru/index.php?showtopic=2918
> ...

 

А вот интересно, trafshow удалось подружить с UTF-8?

----------

## devil_ua

 *GreenDragon wrote:*   

>  *William Henry Gates wrote:*   дык. у многих, включая меня, utf8 нормально работает. значит, что-то уважаемый не так сделал.
> 
> запощу ещё раз ссылку на инструкцию по утф-изации всея дженту:
> 
> http://www.linuxforum.ru/index.php?showtopic=2918
> ...

 

что вы имеете ввиду?

он прекрастно работает  :Wink: 

что нетак у вас?

----------

## GreenDragon

 *devil_ua wrote:*   

>  *GreenDragon wrote:*    *William Henry Gates wrote:*   дык. у многих, включая меня, utf8 нормально работает. значит, что-то уважаемый не так сделал.
> 
> запощу ещё раз ссылку на инструкцию по утф-изации всея дженту:
> 
> http://www.linuxforum.ru/index.php?showtopic=2918
> ...

 

А вот это имею ввиду:

http://yumi.ziet.zhitomir.ua/yumi/screen.png

----------

## |cub|

Доброго времени суток господа. Не хотел создавать новый топ. Поэтому обращаюсь к вам. Решил сползти на утф. Сделал все как положено по гиду указанному выше. Все бы ничего. только вот одно НО меня очень смущает: когда переключаюсь на русский, и пытаюсь что либо набрать в urxvt, uxterm никакой реакци

```
 # locale

LANG=ru_RU.UTF-8

LC_CTYPE="ru_RU.UTF-8"

LC_NUMERIC="ru_RU.UTF-8"

LC_TIME="ru_RU.UTF-8"

LC_COLLATE="ru_RU.UTF-8"

LC_MONETARY="ru_RU.UTF-8"

LC_MESSAGES="ru_RU.UTF-8"

LC_PAPER="ru_RU.UTF-8"

LC_NAME="ru_RU.UTF-8"

LC_ADDRESS="ru_RU.UTF-8"

LC_TELEPHONE="ru_RU.UTF-8"

LC_MEASUREMENT="ru_RU.UTF-8"

LC_IDENTIFICATION="ru_RU.UTF-8"

LC_ALL=

```

```
# locale -a |grep ru

ru_RU

ru_RU.cp1251

ru_RU.koi8r

ru_RU.utf8

ru_UA
```

```
Rxvt*colorBD: blue

Rxvt*colorUL: green

Rxvt*loginShell: true

Rxvt*scrollBar: false

Rxvt*foreground: white

Rxvt*background: #000052

Rxvt*font: -*-terminus-medium-*-*-*-14-*-*-*-*-*-*-*

Rxvt*boldFont: -*-terminus-bold-*-*-*-14-*-*-*-*-*-*-

Rxvt*saveLines: 1000

Rxvt*geometry: 126x48+0+0

```

ядро собрано с nls utf8

```

# gzcat /proc/config.gz |grep NLS

CONFIG_UDF_NLS=y

CONFIG_NLS=y

CONFIG_NLS_DEFAULT="utf8"
```

естесна с новыми флагами сделал emerge --newuse world, пересобирал glibc, bash xorg, rxvt-unicode. Подскажите где грабли могут быть?

----------

## viy

 *|cub| wrote:*   

> ... Все бы ничего. только вот одно НО меня очень смущает: когда переключаюсь на русский, и пытаюсь что либо набрать в urxvt, uxterm никакой реакци

 

Ты поясни, что конкретно не работает?..

----------

## |cub|

в urxvt, uxterm (xterm -u :Cool:  не набирается русский текст. Тоесть ноль реакции. Даж квадарити-иероглифы не появляются

----------

## viy

1) а вообще русский набирается (в любых иных прикладухах)?

2) что говорит locale в том же терминале, где русский не работает?..

----------

## |cub|

```
 $ locale

LANG=ru_RU.UTF-8

LC_CTYPE="ru_RU.UTF-8"

LC_NUMERIC="ru_RU.UTF-8"

LC_TIME="ru_RU.UTF-8"

LC_COLLATE="ru_RU.UTF-8"

LC_MONETARY="ru_RU.UTF-8"

LC_MESSAGES="ru_RU.UTF-8"

LC_PAPER="ru_RU.UTF-8"

LC_NAME="ru_RU.UTF-8"

LC_ADDRESS="ru_RU.UTF-8"

LC_TELEPHONE="ru_RU.UTF-8"

LC_MEASUREMENT="ru_RU.UTF-8"

LC_IDENTIFICATION="ru_RU.UTF-8"

LC_ALL=

```

В GUI приложениях все нормально набирается. Такая грабль только в терминале

----------

## |cub|

Где была грабля я так и не понял. Но все решилось сменой $LANG на LANG="ru_UA.UTF-8". Всем спасибо.

----------

## 046

Кстати такой вопрос у меня.

Могут ли быть man pages в уникоде, и вообще возможно ли в них указание кодировки?

Если это возможно, то и русские мануалы, и помошь к mc заработают.

----------

## devil_ua

 *GreenDragon wrote:*   

>  *devil_ua wrote:*    *GreenDragon wrote:*    *William Henry Gates wrote:*   дык. у многих, включая меня, utf8 нормально работает. значит, что-то уважаемый не так сделал.
> 
> запощу ещё раз ссылку на инструкцию по утф-изации всея дженту:
> 
> http://www.linuxforum.ru/index.php?showtopic=2918
> ...

 

хм ... а вы пересобрали slang ?

----------

## theli

по поводу MAN то для меня все решилось так :

/etc/man.conf

```

#NROFF          /usr/bin/nroff -Tascii -c -mandoc

NROFF     /usr/bin/nroff -Tlatin1 -c -mandoc |iconv -f KOI8-R

```

----------

## devil_ua

 *theli wrote:*   

> по поводу MAN то для меня все решилось так :
> 
> /etc/man.conf
> 
> ```
> ...

 

а вы уверены что кодировка именно KOI8-R ? а если ISO 1 ? cp1251?

----------

## theli

т.к. man-pages-ru именно в кои8 то меня такие настройки более чем устраивают ....

хотя я, безусловно, не считаю это полноценным решением

----------

## tango123

ну и косяков много с этим юникодом... 

интресно звучат названия файлов на которые смотришь по фтп.

ftp://gemotest.no-ip.org/

прочитайте два последних названия... 

А там всего лишь 

Видпусти Океан-Эльзы..мп3..тхт

Океан_Эльзы-Видпусти.mp3

Если это мой косяк, то как же указать proftp, что стоит utf-8?

ещё, что меня напрягает, так это создние и редактирование текстовых файлов в mc

потом в винде одни крокозяблы...

----------

## kon

tango123

Этот фтпешник отдаёт имена файлов в utf-8 (И правильно делает, побольше бы таких)

У Вас в браузере стоит кодировка по умолчанию либо koi8 либо cp1251 либо еще какая нибудь, но не utf8.

А фтп никак не сообщает браузеру в какой кодировке отдаются файлы. Это браузер сам додумывать должен.

Есть патч для proftpd который позволяет иметь в локалбной файловой системе файлы с именами в utf-8, к примеру, а отдавать их наружу с именами в любой кодировке.

----------

## bukazoid

список приложений, оболочек,технологий (и их версий) которые:

1 на 100% дружат с UTF

2 частично дружат с UTF

3 совсем c UTF не дружат

встречал кто ?

... 

аналогично с локализацией

----------

## 046

1. Программы на основе библиотеки поддерживающей уникод, например Qt

3. Старые текстовые полноэкранные программы, старые библиотеки регулярных выражений

2. всё что считает что символ это байт

----------

## fank

есть kftpgrabber, который из коробки умеет выставлять кодировку как глобально, так и для каждого сервера

есть проект rusxmms, который помогает gftp и целому классу других прог понимать, что инглиш - не единственный язык на планете

а делать патчи для сервера - изврат, имхо, куда как правильнее делать нормальных клиентов, поддерживающих utf8, а то, что proftpd умеет отдавать в уникоде - так это большая заслуга программерам

----------

